# What's Good About Your Codex?



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

So to stear away from some of the negativity about various codices, post which your currently most used codex is and say what is good about it that you really like. 

This thread's not for slating any codices .


*Space Marines* - Legion of the Damned - one of my long time favourites in the 40k universe to be honest and they're rules in the newest edition are great in my opnion.


So enough ranting, and start thinking positive :grin:!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

ig - infantry squads...5 of them

nothing better than a 50 man mosh pit


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Space Wolves- TWM Lords with FB, SS, SotWB, and Runic armor for good measure. 

Turns your 50 man mosh pit into a gore soaked pool of human slop.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

assuming you reach me  what first rank fire, second rank fire and youve got around 140 shots headed your way if you get close 

turnes your tmw into the next rspca advert


----------



## hellsteath (Jun 29, 2010)

Space marine combat tactics love it


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

the-ad-man said:


> assuming you reach me  what first rank fire, second rank fire and youve got around 140 shots headed your way if you get close
> 
> turnes your tmw into the next rspca advert


Assuming they all hit then you have to wound then I get my 2+ and he runs with 5 other mounted duded that have a 24" charge range. lol


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Space Marines, you'll never go without an update for more than 3 or 4 years, always fresh and some (not all) chapters have AMAZING fluff, some of the best in the game IMHO.

Midnight

EDIT: Oh and lovely plastics, great for Kit-Bashing/Converting


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Kharn. A character that epitomizes "chaos" so perfectly in my eyes.


----------



## BucketWalrus (Jul 14, 2010)

Chaos marines:

Powerful point effective HQ with deadly powerups
Daemon prince

Disgustingly evil spells
Gift of chaos: turn anything into a blob if you roll higher then their toughness, or a 6

wind of chaos: template that wounds on a 4+ no cover or armor saves allowed, ALSO glances any vehicle on a 4+ (penitrating at 5!)

Lash of submission: anything thats not hiding in a vehicle is prone to getting dragged 2d6 in any direction (denies cover, easier charge, move dangerous stuff away, etc) and said moved unit has to take a pinning test (watch that squad of boyz that were gonna charge you get forced to go to ground LOL)
The lash is by far the most evil of spells and many friends/gamers will hate you for brining it, two is just plain mean (but that doesn't mean they are allowed to be mean either)

Chaos marine troops:
The chaos marines come with VERY powerful troop choices that can do many things, basic marines are like normal marines, but higher leadership and have a pistol, bolter, and cc weapon

berzerkers are angry marines. they have higher WS so they are hitting most stuff on 3's and anything else on 4's, also with higher strength and initiative on a charge, most stuff dies before they get a chance to hit back.
but costing 6 pts more then a normal marine, they are expensive losses when they die

thousand suns are REALLY hard to kill marines (4+invuln) and they own a bolter that is ap3, these guys are powerful antimarines but their squad is FORCED to bring a aspiring sorcerer and he MUST take a spell
these guys are the most expensive to bring of the squads, but they are deliciously strong

plaguemarines, not as hard to kill as thousand sons (no invuln, only FNP) and their advantage comes from being able to take two special weapons at under 10 guys, great objective holders and good plasmacarriers (even if they fail their gets hot, they get a FNP after that!)

noise marines:
able to take sonic guns at costing 25pts per marine. (20+5) the sonic gun becomes assault 2, or heavy3 bolters. these guys can pump out a high volume of shots and if one wants, they can pay another 40pts for a larger version of the gun that can can pump out 2 pinning shots, or 1 stronger blast template that pins as well.
another bonus to these marines is that their aspiring champion can bring a doom siren.
the doom siren is a powerful assault 1 heavy flamer that hits at ap3.
noise marines are the guys to take if you want to sit on a middle objective laydown a hailstorm of shots and disintegrating those foolish enough to come into range of the siren.
also. noise marines come equipped with the same wargear as a normal marine. thus they are initiative 5 marines who get 3 attacks on a charge. not bad.

also. all of their troops choices (aside from normal chaos marines) are fearless (good and bad)

The chaos marines also get another unit that has the highest variety of any unit in the game

Obliterators. terminators with 2 wounds, and able to use 1 of 6 weapons per turn, also being armed with fists makes them dangerous to attack
able to take out tanks, light tanks, troops, and mc's with ease.
their only weakness is being slow. and HORRIBLY expensive (75 per, ouch)


thats about it for chaos marines


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Assuming they all hit then you have to wound then I get my 2+ and he runs with 5 other mounted duded that have a 24" charge range. lol


las-cannons my friend, 5 of  will whittle you down something chronic

failing that, whack in a good 5 -6 (commasar) power wepons, regardless of how many attacks you have, you wont kill them all in time ;D


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

chaos
horrificly evil and down right awesome to play

nids: very fun to have swarms of animmals under your control

orkz: probably the most fun codex to play as as there just so RANDOM!!! e.g

you dont get to choose what psychic power your weirdboy uses, you dont always control how far your looted wagon moves you dont even get to jump normaly one of your guys could die


----------



## BucketWalrus (Jul 14, 2010)

i agree.

Orks are by far the most fun to play, the randomness and orkyness of everything they do makes orks..well. ORKS!

Nids aren't just good at zergling'ing you to death, but their MC's are off the charts in OPness (even though carnifex's have been nerfed, there are now even scaryier versions, tyrannofex, tervigon, etc)

The tervigon is a gimped dakkafex that shits out babies, also having 6 wounds makes them hard to crack. Being able to take 5 of them will fill the board with gaunts in a matter of turns. (one game where my friend proxied 5 tervigons to see how it would work) he spawned over 120gaunts by the time the game was over (thats 600pts of FREE gaunts, ouch)


----------



## Tel Asra Nejoar (Mar 16, 2010)

codex Witch hunters:
An armory, yep, i get to choose who gets what from a massive list of stuff, not 5-6 options. 

The Adversaries section means i can make the missus a kill team thats balanced with my sisters of battle.

Dominions with 4 flamers, a vet. superior with brazier of holy fire, and a palatine with one to. thats 6 templates on a 6 model squad. Salamanders WISH they had that.

Book of St. Lucius, ya'll know what this does, and for how many(or few in this case) points.

Exorcists, cos nothing takes light to medium armour out better IMHO.

And finally, the artwork. seriously good stuff, though a couple are just awfull, the rest makes up for it.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

As tau I have the best non-melta weapon in the game.

But that pales in comparison to the best piece of vehicle wargear ever. The disruption pod, a near permanent cover save for the bargain price of 5 points!


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

nids: Trygon Prime because nothing says WTF! as a monstrous creature coming out of the ground behind you followed by a swarm of genestealers or gaunts


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Tel Asra Nejoar said:


> codex Witch hunters:
> An armory, yep, i get to choose who gets what from a massive list of stuff, not 5-6 options.
> 
> The Adversaries section means i can make the missus a kill team thats balanced with my sisters of battle.
> ...


You hit pretty much all the points I was going to - especially the Armoury (why don't all codices do it this way!?).

Though I'd also like to add Troop units with _Rending Heavy Flamers_ and 3+ Invulnerable saves all-round.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Blood Angels: The fluff is excellent, IMHO, and alot of the artwork and the colour section really brings the army to life. And, of course, a DC Dread with twin blood talons for shear killyness.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I hate to say this, because its obvious... But ork boyz, I've seen them outkill just about any unit in the game point for point, Its hilarious as sin watching them just hit so many times that godly 2+ armor, and invuln saves eat it against a 220 point infantry squad. I've seen up to 600 points go by by against a well placed mob.

My personal favorite unit though is the Warbiker Warboss. That guy can stack so many upgrades that he's practically orky chuck norris. 4+ cover 5+ Invuln 6 PK attacks on the charge at strength 10, with toughness 6 cause of his bike. Good Times.


----------



## equitypetey (Jun 28, 2010)

GK's

WS5 and 2+ strength to everyone in my army, i love mashing tougher to crack models in cc with them and because of this it brings me on to..

Justicars! don't know if anyone else feels the same but for me they just mince things in cc and really make the difference. i only wish i could take something like a vet squad of just justicars 

oh and the armoury thing that the others were chatting about for their sisters


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Daemons!
Random as hell, rather difficult to play but with plenty of interesting units. Only very few units in the daemons codex are beneath consideration.
Their stats are over-the-top in so many cases (bloodletters are literally too powerful for their own good) and the way they play combined with their unpredictable nature makes for some incredible epic games!
Gotta love daemons.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

*Chaos: 
*Well, taking Thousand Sons and Khorne Berzerkers in the same army? Thats a pretty epic combination (my personal faviroute). 

The fact there is a hell of a lot more freedom than the last codex. Although, I'm in two minds about that, I loved the books of chaos from the last codex, but I like the individuality of what chaos can be now. 

You can go overkill on squads by having 20 Khorne Berzerkers per squad, so, potentially 120 Khorne Berzerkers plus whatever else. Pretty epic Apocalypse army if I may say so myself.

*Marines:
*Orbital Bombardment as standard for a Chapter Master? Need I say more? 

Honour guard squads are awesome, especially when you have Marneus Calgar, when you can have 3 of 'em. 

Drop Pods! They are awesome, and better than ever. I love the fact they dodge everything (same for the other updated codex aswell). 

I just love marines


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Boys:
Soooooo good for their points. They can kill anything purely from their number of attacks.

Lootas:
Boys with Autocannons.... YES PLEASE!!!

Burnas:
"Ok so i hit 8, thats 120 hits, 60 wounds, now allocate" :biggrin:

KFF:
"Haha, penetrating hit on your Battlewagon, its stuffed now! :laugh:"
"I get a cover save"
"What for?"
"Big Mek....*rolls*.... I pass"
""


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Archon. Shadowfield.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> Archon. Shadowfield.


Sums it up nicely.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

space wolves: "Hey thats a pretty cool carnifex."
"Thanks it's 438 points"
"What's the inititave for that thing."
"2"
"Take a inititave check"
*Rolls*"Got a 4"
"It's dead"
"WTF!"


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> Archon. Shadowfield.


Dark Lance.


----------



## BucketWalrus (Jul 14, 2010)

*the universe shudders at the word of darklance*
DEAR LORD MAN WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!

Dark lances make ANYONE cry.. every night.. to sleep.. then haunts their dreams.. then they wake up to see a dark eldar fapping to a darklance.. then he destroys your landraider again.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

bucket walrus if I had room I would put that in my sig xD but hey a land raider is only a mehtal bawkse right?


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Dark Lance.


Combat Drugs! Nom nom nom!


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Imperial Guard 
- Ordnance
- 55pt Chimera
- Hydras
'Nuff Said


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Zogwort D6+2 attacks... with a power weapon..... that wound anything on a 2+


----------



## BucketWalrus (Jul 14, 2010)

zogwort has a 6+ save, hes T4, and 2 wounds. krak missiles eat him for breakfast (ofcourse after you mow-down his squad of meat-shields)


Don't forget zogworts ability to turn enemy HQ's into angry squigs!


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

BucketWalrus said:


> zogwort has a 6+ save, hes T4, and 2 wounds. krak missiles eat him for breakfast (ofcourse after you mow-down his squad of meat-shields)
> 
> 
> Don't forget zogworts ability to turn enemy HQ's into angry squigs!


Actually he is T5 and has 3 wounds but the real thing that get's him isthe lack of a decent armour/invuln. save but that's besides the point. 

For Orks to be honest Ork Boyz are probably the best thing in the whole codex; versatile, dirt cheap, have a variety of ways to use 'em and the models are awesome sauce!


----------



## Sovren (Jul 24, 2010)

Tau Ethereals because they rock in close combat. But seriously, twin-link railgun Broadsides. I think the Tau codex got these guys perfect, and they have the ability to load out on some of the battlesuit support systems and wargear. An added bonus (in my eyes) are the design of models, too.


----------



## BucketWalrus (Jul 14, 2010)

tau get jet-packs. and their HQ's can get them too.. (godamn moving out of cover, shooting my ass, then moving back in the assault phase)
All of their vehicles are skimmers. (FFFFFFFFUUU). Their vehicles can take upgrades that make them REALLY annoying to kill.
Battle suits can take drones.. which are also REALLY annoying (Oh you inflicted 24 wounds, ill just allocate them ALL to my drone... oh it died.. oh well..)(It is legal, since a shield drone is able to take all wounds, FUCKING DRONES!)

Don't get me started on burst cannons (cheap str5 weapon of death) seeker missles, multitrackers, marker lights, stealth squads, and retarded Krootox's

I also agree on boyz
Ork boyz are by far incredibly good (on the charge, a boy hits like a marine but gets 4 attacks, but costs nearly three times as less) The only problem is the terrible save (even 'ard boyz get it tough) and their leadership.
But at 6 points per boy, you get what you pay for. Lots and Lots of angry, choppy/shooty ladz (they should make a boy that costs 8pts, but comes with a shoota, slugga, AND choppa, then ill be happy!)

*just looked at ork codex again* HO-SHI Zoggie's got T5, (eh, a demolisher cannon's template that touches an IC MUST have a wound allocated on him/her/it, so hes dead regardless sadly, unless I fail like a champ and roll a 1 to wound him!)

Orks have had it tougher these days since the losses of the true randomness to the race. such as taking other race's vehicles (replaced with the TERRIBAD looted wagon) among other things

but with nerfs, there comes buffs, and boy do the orks have alot of them. Now that vehicles are harder to kill (still damn easy, but trukks sometimes LIKE getting killed) making that expensive battlewagon actually worth taking, or that ass-load of trukks
The BEST rule ever given to a vehicle is Ram-Shackle.
This rule by-far makes the game even more random and can even mean victory for the orks. (I once had a truck kareen RIGHT into my enemy's term-squad with HQ, it blew up hitting all of them, he rolled THREE 1's LOL. I lost a few boyz, but now that they were fighting only 2 terminators instead of 5.. FECK YEAH)

Or getting half way across the field by a lucky kareen, or surviving a possibly DEVASTATING explosion by getting *KERRUNCH* 

Plus, nothing is more fun then assaulting with 29boyz (ones a nob) and getting 4 attacks per boy, and 5 from the nob. 121 dice baby (you're bound to get 60-80 hits, and 30-40 wounds GOOD LUCK GETTING THAT 2-3+ ON ALL OF THEM YE GIT)

And you have to admit, a race ENTIRELY bent on a *'gud fite* has got to earn a place in your heart. AND THEY'VE GOT DAT 'OL BRITTESH ACCENT HAR HAR


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Things I really like about the New IG Codex

#1 - Al'rahem + Outflanking FTW!
#2 - Tanks, Tanks & More Tanks!
#3 - Devildog, I never get tired of the looks on opponents face when I say BLAST Melta Cannon!


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

BucketWalrus said:


> Battle suits can take drones.. which are also REALLY annoying (Oh you inflicted 24 wounds, ill just allocate them ALL to my drone... oh it died.. oh well..)(It is legal, since a shield drone is able to take all wounds, FUCKING DRONES!)


Nowhere in the codex does it say that, you allocate wounds just like normal between members of the unit.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

I love my markerlights and railguns  jetpacks are nice too.


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

Since no-ones mentioned them yet, I gotta say Farseers, their support abilities make any other psykers cry. Re-roll....well just about anything with the right power, fortune makes Eldar troops more resilient than marines, 4+ re rollable is better than 3+ . Doom, yh your super unit is toast and finally Guide, those bladestorming avengers just got a big boost. 

Also Wave Serpents, most reliable transport in the game for their cost 

Finally Fire Dragons, 96pts for 6 BS4 Meltas, most people wish they could bring that anti tank power to a game.


----------



## ninja skills (Aug 4, 2009)

daemons - 

chariots, nobody else has them in 40k and they have such an awesome statline for around 100pnts 

the changeling is the best 5pnts you will ever spend. when he works he always causes amusment.

and bloodcrushers can murder just about any other combat unit in the game.


----------



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

> My personal favorite unit though is the Warbiker Warboss. That guy can stack so many upgrades that he's practically orky chuck norris. 4+ cover 5+ Invuln 6 PK attacks on the charge at strength 10, with toughness 6 cause of his bike. Good Times.
> Power Fist/Klaw (p42 40k 5th)


Put him in a squad of Nob Bikers with a Painboy and he gets FNP as well! (if you can handle the cheese that is)

I'm liking Orks at the moment, it's given me the opportunity to build some random things. And Ork Boyz, they hold objectives so well, it's almost impossible to dislodge a mob of 30 for an objective with cover unless you spam it with templates


----------

